# Any clubs or land around Thomasville GA??



## pumpkinhead1987 (Jul 5, 2011)

Looking for a small tract of land to lease or a club to join within a hour of Thomasville. The closer the better and the more I would be willing to pay. Let me know what you have.


----------



## joedublin (Jul 10, 2011)

pumpkinhead ....I just MAY have an open spot on our 525 acre lease in Whigham...$585 per member...deer and turkeys...NO HOGS. You can e-mail me at jlong49@cox.net. I should know in the next 2 weeks if there is going to be an open spot...we can talk more about it via the e-mail....joedublin


----------



## pumpkinhead1987 (Jul 10, 2011)

*Whigham Hunting Lease*

Thanks! I just shot you an email and am def. interested if an opening is available.


----------



## Dean B. (Jul 14, 2011)

We have a 760 acre non smoking trophy club approx. 3 miles south of Sylvester that might be of interest to you.
Please advise.
Thanks, 
Dean Branson
Cell phone #229-834-1022
E-mail deananbrans@bellsouth.net


----------

